# 12 week scan!! Gender Predictions anyone? Update!!!!



## Katt36

Heart rate was 155. Any guesses?


----------



## nalurose

Girl


----------



## Katt36

Bc of scan or heart rate ?


----------



## nalurose

Both, although my 1st baby had 155 HR at 12 weeks so I don't really hold much stock in that one. My current lo had 155 HR at 12 weeks as well, and now down to 135. We are team yellow this one. Although, I'm thinking boy based on the HR trend. 
The skull of your ultrasoun looks just like my friend's ultrasound pic of her little girl


----------



## Katt36

Interesting! I have heard that the skull is a way people predict. I should compare it to my boys ultrasounds :)


----------



## Katt36

Here's another photo.


----------



## capegirl7

Girl


----------



## Katt36

Cape girl, same reason? Skull?


----------



## Lyndzo

I say girl based on the skull. Looks similar to my little girl :)


----------



## Katt36

Thanks hun!!! Keep the guesses coming ladies! This is the fun part. My DH swears its a girl.


----------



## Katt36

Any other guesses??


----------



## Lashes85

Slight girl lean although at 12 weeks that nub may rise xx


----------



## veryproudmum

Girl xx


----------



## Katt36

Thanks ladies! I hope your right!!


----------



## rachellie19

Girl based on the nub


----------



## Katt36

Katt36 said:


> Thanks hun!!! Keep the guesses coming ladies! This is the fun part. My DH swears its a girl.




rachellie19 said:


> Girl based on the nub

Before this scan I didn't know about the nub theory. I looked it up last night. It looks like girl based off what I researched.
I still keep trying to look at the skull theory as well but I find that a lot harder to distinguish.


----------



## Sunshine.

Girl, just a guess from looking at the scan photo x


----------



## Katt36

Thanks honey. Sometimes I wonder if I should have done a poll instead. Do other people's answers influence the next poster? Lol I am a psychologist I can't help but think about human behavior and the power of suggestion :).


----------



## sunshine523

Girl based on nub. Didnt read anyone's answers before I saw the pic.


----------



## Katt36

sunshine523 said:


> Girl based on nub. Didnt read anyone's answers before I saw the pic.

I try not to look either so I am not influenced. Just getting a hang of the nub theory :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think a girl on the skull!


----------



## ChehadiNada

Thats a tricky one !,, guess its a girl =) congrats


----------



## Katt36

ChehadiNada said:


> Thats a tricky one !,, guess its a girl =) congrats

Tricky because of the nub? I thought it was tricky as well. No one has said boy yet. So we shall see. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## veryproudmum

Girly :flower: xxx


----------



## Katt36

veryproudmum said:


> Girly :flower: xxx

Thanks hun! This will be my Moms 8th grandchild. All the current grandchildren are boys!! Seven boys lol. This will be the final grand baby so we are team pink! Here's to hoping and praying!!


----------



## Batman909

I also guess girl based on skull and nub good luck hope you get that little girl. I'm also hoping for a girl hasn't been a girl in my family for 15 years! 10 boys!


----------



## Katt36

Batman909 said:


> I also guess girl based on skull and nub good luck hope you get that little girl. I'm also hoping for a girl hasn't been a girl in my family for 15 years! 10 boys!

22 years for my family and here I thought we were the only ones!!! Oh I'm hoping you have a girl!! Please keep me posted. Thanks for responding!


----------



## Blessedbaby

girl


----------



## Katt36

Thanks blessedbaby!


----------



## littlesteph

girl based on the skull


----------



## xxxjessxxx

i'd say girl hun x


----------



## Katt36

Well so far it has been a resounding 100 percent call for girl from you wonderful baby and bump ladies who took time to guess!! Keep the predictions coming! I love hearing what everyone has to say. I also love guessing on all you lovely ladies scans as well!!! Hoping everyone has happy and healthy babies!


----------



## Katt36

Has anyone had a resounding 100 percent people say one gender and it be correct? Everyone voted girl for me, not one boy vote.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think a girl!


----------



## Katt36

Thanks honey xxxx


----------



## Katt36

Ladies why does the nub in my photo look like there is two?? It's completely split down the middle. Anyone else have that?


----------



## Wendyk07

I'm saying boy. X


----------



## Katt36

Wendyk07 said:


> I'm saying boy. X

Wendy K interested to hear why you vote boy? I have absolutely no feeling either way, it's so bizarre!!


----------



## Katt36

Which ladies have the best guessing rate around here? Lol.


----------



## sunshine523

I read on one of the ingender posts that forked nubs can be both boy and girl, its the thin and straight that have a higher percentage end up as girls.


----------



## Katt36

So is mine thin and straight? What do you think. My nub looks split down the middle completely!


----------



## Batman909

Looks like the no girl streak is still goin in my family mines a boy!


----------



## Katt36

Omg it is!! How many boys is this now? I can't recall what you had said before?


----------



## Batman909

The last girl is 15 and my baby will be the 11th boy in my family!


----------



## Katt36

Batman909 said:


> The last girl is 15 and my baby will be the 11th boy in my family!

My mother has absolutely no granddaughters lol.
The baby I am having is the 8th and final try! I find out next Friday on a private scan. I will update you as soon as we find out. I was reading some people say if the nub is long its a boy. My nub is long and straight. Guess I will just have to wait and see what happens. Congrats on another boy though! Boys really are wonderful!!


----------



## Alpinestars

Tricky little one !
I'm leaning slightly towards girl as thin long and forked is all in favour of pink (plus skull is similar to my last DDs scan!)
I think the angle is below the 30od but I'm not 100 % convinced that a slight change in baby would shift the shot to favour boy....
But as I said, if I had to go one way or another - girl xxx


----------



## Katt36

Alpinestars said:


> Tricky little one !
> I'm leaning slightly towards girl as thin long and forked is all in favour of pink (plus skull is similar to my last DDs scan!)
> I think the angle is below the 30od but I'm not 100 % convinced that a slight change in baby would shift the shot to favour boy....
> But as I said, if I had to go one way or another - girl xxx

Thanks honey! Hoping your right about it being a girl :).


----------



## Katt36

Gender Scan Friday!!! Get your guesses in now!! Will update Friday.


----------



## Katt36

Two more days until my scan!!! Get your guesses in!!!! Last chance until the big reveal!!


----------



## Batman909

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## skye93

Girl on nub & skull :)


----------



## Batman909

Hope u got ur little girl


----------



## Katt36

Batman909 said:


> Hope u got ur little girl

Looks like we are in the same boat honey. Had a 16 week scan today and tech said boy :(. Not sure if she is right we will wait until 20 weeks to be positive. I'm totally depressed. This was my last shot. I'm angry and just frustrated. I know to some it sounds ungrateful and mean. Not sure how I will deal with this emotionally :(.


----------



## Katt36

Here's the scan. Even tough it looks like the nub to me because it has a forked appearance.


----------



## Alpinestars

Hugs Hun and hoping that maybe 16 weeks was just too soon and you'll still hear pink at 20 weeks. I was on the fence with the 12 week shot but leaned girl.
It's hard as not everyone "gets" the while gender thing, but we are only human and it's only natural to have such desires. I guess at least you'll know pretty much for sure at 20 weeks so either way you'll have time to get to know baby for whom he or she is.
Love
Jo
X


----------



## Batman909

Awww that was an early guess so could still be a girl. But I'm sorry u didn't get the outcome you wanted. I know what u mean about sounding ungrateful. I felt the same. I'm still getting over my disappointment. Doesn't help that my family aren't really bothered now its a boy. I think they would be more excited if I was getting a puppy. My other boys r so lovely tho and when I feel stink about it I look at them and I know I wouldn't change a hair on their heads. Least u got a potty shot. The lady who did mine didn't evn look from the potty shot angle she looked across the baby and apparently saw a penis and I didn't see it could have been cord or anything in my opinion lol.


----------



## Katt36

Alpinestars said:


> Hugs Hun and hoping that maybe 16 weeks was just too soon and you'll still hear pink at 20 weeks. I was on the fence with the 12 week shot but leaned girl.
> It's hard as not everyone "gets" the while gender thing, but we are only human and it's only natural to have such desires. I guess at least you'll know pretty much for sure at 20 weeks so either way you'll have time to get to know baby for whom he or she is.
> Love
> Jo
> X

Thanks Hun :). I posted the 16 week shot. I don't know. Guess I have to accept boy. If they say girl at 20 it would be a miracle. Sigh. Thanks for such a lovely response and kind words.


----------



## Katt36

Batman909 said:


> Awww that was an early guess so could still be a girl. But I'm sorry u didn't get the outcome you wanted. I know what u mean about sounding ungrateful. I felt the same. I'm still getting over my disappointment. Doesn't help that my family aren't really bothered now its a boy. I think they would be more excited if I was getting a puppy. My other boys r so lovely tho and when I feel stink about it I look at them and I know I wouldn't change a hair on their heads. Least u got a potty shot. The lady who did mine didn't evn look from the potty shot angle she looked across the baby and apparently saw a penis and I didn't see it could have been cord or anything in my opinion lol.

My family could care less also, just another boy, big deal. I look at my boys and think the same thoughts. Sometimes what we want isn't always what we need and what we need isn't always what we want. Easy to say hard to accept. Thanks for checking up on me! It's good having someone in the same position to relate to. Makes me feel a lot less alone :cry:


----------



## Batman909

Katt36 said:


> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> Awww that was an early guess so could still be a girl. But I'm sorry u didn't get the outcome you wanted. I know what u mean about sounding ungrateful. I felt the same. I'm still getting over my disappointment. Doesn't help that my family aren't really bothered now its a boy. I think they would be more excited if I was getting a puppy. My other boys r so lovely tho and when I feel stink about it I look at them and I know I wouldn't change a hair on their heads. Least u got a potty shot. The lady who did mine didn't evn look from the potty shot angle she looked across the baby and apparently saw a penis and I didn't see it could have been cord or anything in my opinion lol.
> 
> My family could care less also, just another boy, big deal. I look at my boys and think the same thoughts. Sometimes what we want isn't always what we need and what we need isn't always what we want. Easy to say hard to accept. Thanks for checking up on me! It's good having someone in the same position to relate to. Makes me feel a lot less alone :cry:Click to expand...

That is so true. I know ill love my baby once he's here. Must admit I get jealous of ladies with little girls or when some one is pregnant with a girl a lady at my playcentre is having twin girls. I said to my mum it's not fair she gets two at once and I can't even get one! The two closest friends I have both have one of each so they have no idea really. I think even they were bummed Im having another boy.


----------



## Katt36

Batman909 said:


> Awww that was an early guess so could still be a girl. But I'm sorry u didn't get the outcome you wanted. I know what u mean about sounding ungrateful. I felt the same. I'm still getting over my disappointment. Doesn't help that my family aren't really bothered now its a boy. I think they would be more excited if I was getting a puppy. My other boys r so lovely tho and when I feel stink about it I look at them and I know I wouldn't change a hair on their heads. Least u got a potty shot. The lady who did mine didn't evn look from the potty shot angle she looked across the baby and apparently saw a penis and I didn't see it could have been cord or anything in my opinion lol.

My family isn't excited either!! It's like just another boy bug deal. No one will make a fuss over it. I understand how you feel!! I do look at my boys though and think I wouldn't change anything. I am sure in the future I will feel that way if I have another boy. Boys are easier in the long run and less trouble :)


----------

